# Alternative to fleece lining



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd post this as I didn't see it anywhere here. I tried using fleece to line the cage but it got stinky pretty quick and wanted to try something different. I saw someone mention in a different forum that they recommend using zilla terrarium liner. I gave it a shot and it's freaking awesome. It resembles a thick felt and is great for absorption and stays dry. To clean it, just rinse under cold water and hang dry. I have 2 sets so I can put clean ones in while the other is wet. They only come in 2 colors - green and brown, I think the green looks better. But yeah, just thought I'd share. I really like it and the rats don't chew it and try to pull it up as much as the fleece. I totally recommend it and would love to hear other testimonials using this in a rat cage. Here's a couple pics (sorry for the bad lighting)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow looks good I have fleece but I like it


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow that stuff looks great! I just had to switch from fabric liners because of an allergy I developed that I never knew I had! I'm using yesterdays news but if I have problems, I will definitely try to pick this up! I looks great!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm considering giving this a try. I've heard a lot of good things about it. I just HATE the two colors it comes in... Of course, that's not as important as how well it works... but what do you think if I use Zilla liners under fleece? or will that just defeat the purpose of having the Zilla liners? Anyone tried this?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

When you rinse it does it fully get out the urine odor?


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

That's brilliant! I was already off to the pet store today so I'm gonna pick some of this up while I'm there. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Hamsterific said:


> That's brilliant! I was already off to the pet store today so I'm gonna pick some of this up while I'm there. Thanks for the tip!


Please let us know what you think once you've used them. It'd be great to get a proper review. I think I might head to the store next week to pick some up, I'll review as well.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, let us know how easily the urine smell comes out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's an update: I bought the largest size (50 gallon) and it only covers one shelf on my CN. So it's a bit of an investment for a large cage, especially if you want an extra set(s). So I'm going to stick with fleece unless I can find a good deal on it but if anyone else tries it out, please let me/us know!!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Hamsterific said:


> Here's an update: I bought the largest size (50 gallon) and it only covers one shelf on my CN. So it's a bit of an investment for a large cage, especially if you want an extra set(s). So I'm going to stick with fleece unless I can find a good deal on it but if anyone else tries it out, please let me/us know!!


If you get the 125 gallon size you can get an entire floor of the CN cage done, including the shelf. It would only take 4 packages to have 2 complete sets. If you get them off Ebay, they're only 11.59 each. The shipping is 6.99 + .01 for each additional one. At least, that's the least expensive ones I was able to find. I just ordered 4 for myself. 

If you don't like to shop on Ebay, there here's another place to get them reasonably priced. http://www.bigalspets.com/terrarium...ping+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping&


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Make sure everyone that's bought this, gives us a review on how your liking it! I'm interested but hesitant to buy: 1) just rinsing it to get out the urine sounds too good to be true! & 2) I'm worried about my boys chewing it up. I have a DCN so would cost quite a bit...but if it works then I'm on board!


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> If you get the 125 gallon size you can get an entire floor of the CN cage done, including the shelf. It would only take 4 packages to have 2 complete sets. If you get them off Ebay, they're only 11.59 each. The shipping is 6.99 + .01 for each additional one. At least, that's the least expensive ones I was able to find. I just ordered 4 for myself.
> 
> If you don't like to shop on Ebay, there here's another place to get them reasonably priced. http://www.bigalspets.com/terrarium...ping+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping&


I live in Canada though, most places don't ship here and those that do charge outrageous shipping prices.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd love to see some reviews on the functionality of it, too (as far as how well it washes out and controls smell and all that). Sounds like a great alternative, but I am also hesitant because I don't want my girls tearing it to shreds like they do with some of their fleece. :c


----------

